# Interior scuffs / scratches



## neil_short2 (Mar 22, 2009)

I've recently bought a 10 year old A Class Merc and there are a couple of scratches / scuffs on some of the interior plastics that I'd like some advice on trying to remove.

The first one is a light scratch on the soft dash plastic and the others are on the door handles which is a hard plastic. 

I'll try and get some pics up but in the meantime does anyone have any hints or tips?

Thanks


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

neil_short2 said:


> I've recently bought a 10 year old A Class Merc and there are a couple of scratches / scuffs on some of the interior plastics that I'd like some advice on trying to remove.
> 
> The first one is a light scratch on the soft dash plastic and the others are on the door handles which is a hard plastic.
> 
> ...


Very interested in this too!


----------



## Tom Ford (Jan 13, 2011)

Me too. I have recently purchase a VW Golf and have light scratches on the interior speedo plastic I would like to address. 

I've tried searching the forum but haven't come across anything as yet.


----------



## billmassey (Aug 10, 2010)

me too...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

me three.


----------



## jurassic86 (Aug 12, 2010)

Poorboys Natural Look Dressing is a good starting point...


----------



## Tom Ford (Jan 13, 2011)

jurassic86 said:


> Poorboys Natural Look Dressing is a good starting point...


Thanks!! :thumb:

As well as Poorboys Natural Look Dressing, having done some searching on the threads, products that keep getting mentioned are

Meguiars plast rx
Xerapol
Auto Glym Glass Polish
Autosol scratch remove

Can anyone chime in with more suggestions, or have feedback on any of the products listed?


----------



## jurassic86 (Aug 12, 2010)

Tom- Sounds crazy but sometimes its just a case of suck it and see. You cant go wrong with any of them IMO


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Id be interested in this too.

especially different methods/products for smooth, hard plastic to soft, vinyl like plastic and also textured plastic or Faux leather dashes.


----------



## jurassic86 (Aug 12, 2010)

Beemer 330 said:


> Id be interested in this too.
> 
> especially different methods/products for smooth, hard plastic to soft, vinyl like plastic and also textured plastic or Faux leather dashes.


Ill probally get some stick for saying this but ive always used baby wipes


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

If plastic is scuffed or scratched, i'm guessing that you will need an abrasive to reflatten the area. I believe this is what the Autoglym magic sponge is supposed to do.

I recently bought one of their scuff removal kits which includes 2 magic sponges and a stain removal spray in a halfords clearance. I've not used it though as i've just gotten rid of the car!!


----------



## Tom Ford (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm looking at removing scratches from the clear plastic which covers the speedo and rev display. I also have some light scuff/scratches on the interior car doors. 

I think I might go with Meguiars plast rx for the door, and Autosol/AG magic sponge for the plastic?


----------



## Fixxer (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd personally go with the AG Magic Sponge for the dash and door car plastics, I have their Scuff Removal Kit (which I saw the other day is on special offer in Hellfraud$ for a tenner) and thats great on dash plastics. 

For any clear plastics/perspex/glass use "Micromesh" which is used heavily in the aviation industry for polishing ****pit windows and nav lights etc, works absolute wonders on anything transparent, you won't believe the difference!

Alex


----------



## Tom Ford (Jan 13, 2011)

Fixxer said:


> I'd personally go with the AG Magic Sponge for the dash and door car plastics, I have their Scuff Removal Kit (which I saw the other day is on special offer in Hellfraud$ for a tenner) and thats great on dash plastics.
> 
> For any clear plastics/perspex/glass use "Micromesh" which is used heavily in the aviation industry for polishing ****pit windows and nav lights etc, works absolute wonders on anything transparent, you won't believe the difference!
> 
> Alex


Could you recommend a grit on the micro-mesh?


----------



## twain (Jul 15, 2010)

i've got quite a large scratch to the footwell (where the air vent is) on my Peugeot 306. the plastic is textured so unsure how to get the scratch out as sanding it back will just make a hash of it i reckon....how does one tackle textured plastics..??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

For hard plastic, exterior A/B pillars, and the plastic in front of your dials, I would recommend dodo lime prime...

Not sure about the softer stuff mind you, never had to do any...

:thumb:


----------



## twain (Jul 15, 2010)

i'll probably just buy a new car then....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

what about Gtechniq C4?? wouldnt this get rid of the scuffs... it works on exterior plastics.. brings them back to life

also heard good things about megs plast RX:thumb:


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Tom Ford said:


> Thanks guys. I'm looking at removing scratches from the clear plastic which covers the speedo and rev display. I also have some light scuff/scratches on the interior car doors.
> 
> I think I might go with Meguiars plast rx for the door, and Autosol/AG magic sponge for the plastic?


Mequiars Plastic X will do the job, worked for me :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

I am very keen to find out as well. I have an Impreza, and i'm very particular about the condition of the interior panels. Being blessed with hard plastics everywhere, It's almost impossible to keep the interior unmarked.

I've since stopped fetching anyone.


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Poorboys does nothing for scratches on a dash etc so not sure why he is getting told to try that. I too have some scratches on dash and door cards from what looks like someone with metal legs. Will have a bash with this ag .


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

What about using Porzelack Vinyl?

http://www.porzelack.net.au/product_info.php?products_id=6


----------

